# mlb draft...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

today is the day for the mlb draft. Word is, Zac Elgie out of minot will be selected in the top 10 rounds.

Doesn't really mean much as the baseball draft isn't like the nba or nfl where high picks are basically guaranteed roster spots, but it has to be exciting for him and his family. It will be interesting to see who drafts him and whether he decides to go the minor league route or take that scholarship at Kansas. Some people think he could also punt for the jayhawks so i wouldn't be surprised to see him go that route myself depending on what team drafts him today.

He's a good kid and all the people i know that work with him (football coaches, basketball coaches and baseball coaches) also say he's a real nice kid who is really down to earth. Good luck to him. It's also great for north dakota....as we aren't exactly a hot-bed for professional athlete prospects.

Me personally...i'm hoping the twins just load up the farm system...maybe a power hitting 3rd baseman and some pitchers.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I wish the kid luck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins pretty much basically draft pitchers.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah ken that's usually the case. That, and you usually don't hear anything about these kids for 3-5 years if at all.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fishhook said:


> yeah ken that's usually the case. That, and you usually don't hear anything about these kids for 3-5 years if at all.


I'm assuming we won't for awhile. I've heard of the kid and it would be some great banter if in 4-5 years we can start a thread about the kid. I wish him the best of luck and I hope we can talk about him in a few years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins took an OF from LA with first pick......then the next 2 were pitchers as they usually do.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

The OF from LA was also projected as a possible pitcher, although the twins have said they don't view him as a pitcher. From the stuff i saw on him he is a project. Freakish athletic ability, but suspect hitting. The best athlete in the draft according to many of the experts i guess.

Their second pick, if my stuff is correct, is a closer from the u of miami who had tommy john surgery last year.

Don't know a lot about their 3rd pick, except he was supposodly one of the top starting right handed pitchers in the nation last year...from Tulane.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

zac elgie was taken by the oakland athletics with the 364th pick.

Will be interesting to see if he finishes out this summer in legion ball and heads to kansas or will he go join a a's minor league club next week? Going in the 12th round is a little later than many thought he'd go, but it doesn't matter where you are drafted, just how you perform once you get that opportunity...Good Luck to him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kyle Carr from Linton and the Gophers also drafted yesterday by the Twins.Good for him.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah, Carr was actually selected 2 picks after Elgie...kind off funny how things work out. Carr was picked by minnesota 2 years ago, but elected to go play for the goph's instead. Once you do that i belive you are out of the draft for 2 years...this was his first time back in the draft. I would guess he'll go play minor league ball this time around. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

good luck to kyle. he coached a very good linton ball club last yr. they lost out to lamoure in the sectional finals. he really had his boys playing well. even if does not make it as a player, maybe a future as a coach?


----------

